# Vaio won't connect to internet!!?



## TikiTee (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Everyone, I'm new here, and was hoping someone could help me out with my laptop. 

I have a 5 (or more...) year old Sony Vaio (the model is PCG-641R), that besides a few issues here and there, runs wonderfully since I just use it for word documents, and internet browsing, and it gets used infrequently since I have a desktop as well. 

Well, I was using it just fine abroad...it would connect flawlessly to whatever internet I wanted it to connect to (mainly unsecured networks...), but when I brought it back home, it would connect to my home internet, but the internet would not actually work.

I've been trying for weeks now with different internet connections, and it always connects (with "very good" connection), but it will not actually let me access the internet. 

I am hoping there is just something stupid that I am doing incorrectly...can anyone help out?

Oh yeah...i have a belkin wireless Pre-N notebook network card (its removable). My brother told me to reinstall the software for it, but I dont know where the CD is! :4-dontkno

thanks!!!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

Run this command in the run box (*Start* > *Run...*) exactly as shown. You may copy and paste it over instead of re-typing it.

```
%SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe netshell.dll,StartNCW
```
Follow the steps in the Wizard and see if you can connect to the internet.


----------



## TikiTee (Sep 12, 2007)

thanks for the response!! Unfortunately it didn't work though...I mean, i don;t think it was trying to connect any differently than how I was trying to connect, cause it seemed like it was trying to access MSN through my wireless...

any other possibilities?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Try connecting to the router via a wire even though the wireless connection says its fine. See if you get a different result.


----------



## JT Graphics (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow! This is great. I had the exact same problem and connecting to the router by cable worked. Thanks so much


----------

